# Problems after L3.65 update



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

Problems since L3.65 Update:

1. Lag? Video drop out? LoL I don't know what it's called but there's a pic above
2. Audio loss when switching from DVR to live program SD and HD. Con't from 3.63
3. Decrease in PQ SD and HD
4. Takes longer for audio and video to play after turning on Vip622.
5. Trapezoid screen (tilted) . Usually only on the right side.

Anyone else having these problems? Is there a fix to it? Thanks.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Try a power plug reset if you have not already and see if your symptoms change.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

1. I see this from time to time when there is signal loss due to bad weather. Sometimes it shows up on my ABC-HD channel even if there isn't bad weather

2. Can't say I've heard this one myself

3. Other than the movement to HD-lite I haven't seen a PQ difference. I highly doubt a software change will affect this. It may be a change on the broadcast end and just coincidental with 3.65.

4. Not sure what you mean by this. By the time my TV warms up my 622 is ready to go.

5. Screen tilt sounds like a TV problem.



Rommel said:


> Problems since L3.65 Update:
> 1. Lag? Video drop out? LoL I don't know what it's called but there's a pic above
> 2. Audio loss when switching from DVR to live program SD and HD. Con't from 3.63
> 3. Decrease in PQ SD and HD
> ...


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I have been seeing that as well. 

I have also noticed thatI can not do slow motion on MPEG4 channels like StarzHD without out complete picture breakup.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

Just a couple of updates...

1. Audio can sometimes can 20+ seconds to start. Reboot doesn't fix it.
2. Screen being a bit trapezoid is tv problem. 
3. PQ decrease was only on some programming. 

and now I noticed another problem.

I see A LOT of pixelation special on HD channels. I was watchinf elsewhere and I can see pixels everywhere. It's looks like a SDE (Screen Door Effect) but I only see it on dark figures with bright background. 

Note. It's not SDE because I have a DLP. But it looks very similar.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Rommel said:


> anyone?


ME! My wife is PISSED!!


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

Picture quality really was bad on hdnet, hdnet movies, espn [email protected] rave. I called dish as I was watching the minnesota twins ballgame and it did not look any better than sd. The csr took all the facts off the 622 she could find and reported the poor pq to engineering. Will see if anything happens with pq.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

I knew I wasn't imagining things when I noticed the PQ infact did decrease. A few on my friends said the same aswell. I wonder what Dish is doing to correct this.


----------



## datbeme (May 17, 2006)

Rommel said:


> I knew I wasn't imagining things when I noticed the PQ infact did decrease. A few on my friends said the same aswell. I wonder what Dish is doing to correct this.


Regarding the decreased PQ on HDNet and other HD channels. I also noticed this last friday on 10-06-2006. At first I thought i was seeing things, I had my wife look and she didn't even think it was on a HD channel. I then spent the remainder of the evening going through all of the 622 and tv settings looking for the cause. I had no clue there was a software change until I read this.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Haven't seen any decrease in PQ on my 622..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have not noticed a PQ decrease either. Usually I am very intune and notice these types of things. 

Have to wonder over to HDNet more and see if I feel a difference.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if any HD channels changed anything? Decrease bandwidth somehow?

I still have the same problems i mentioned on the original post. I will contact Dish and hopefully they have some kind of answer. I'm thinking if it's a signal thing but I checked and my signal strength has not changed. It can't be the weather because there's no rain or fog here. 

Has anyone contacted Dish?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What are the specific channels? I will take a look tonight to see if I can see the issues you are talking about. What you posts on top of this thread is more of an artifact then an overall PQ issue. Are you still getting that? if so How often.

The only time I see excessive shimmering is when I have my TV set to Vivid. If this is across all HD channels, Might want to make sure your TV did not get changed to something like vivid. It does happen.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> What are the specific channels? I will take a look tonight to see if I can see the issues you are talking about. What you posts on top of this thread is more of an artifact then an overall PQ issue. Are you still getting that? if so How often.
> 
> The only time I see excessive shimmering is when I have my TV set to Vivid. If this is across all HD channels, Might want to make sure your TV did not get changed to something like vivid. It does happen.


I don't know about the other channels but I have noticed a decrease in picture clarity on HDNet. The reason I know this is because I used to record "Smallville" every day during the summer and it was crystal clear. Now I record "Enterprise" weekly and the picture isn't nearly as clear as "Smallville" was. Could it be the show and not the 622?


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't remember all the channels but ones I remember are HDMovies, HDNet, both espn's but only on some programs, universal, and sometimes equator.

film, kungfu, monster, and some other ones never really looked HD to begin with so I'm not sure if they decreased or not.

The thing pic I originally posted.. what is that called? some say it's due to bad weather and signal loss, but no name for it. There has to be a name for it .lol 
The weather here (San Diego) has been perfect and the dish was not messed around with. There has not been any strong wind so I don't know what can cause this.

I get this on about every other program, sometimes back to back and several times during show. some not too bad and some thats as big as the one i posted.

I checked my tv settings and nothing has changed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lujan said:


> I don't know about the other channels but I have noticed a decrease in picture clarity on HDNet. The reason I know this is because I used to record "Smallville" every day during the summer and it was crystal clear. Now I record "Enterprise" weekly and the picture isn't nearly as clear as "Smallville" was. Could it be the show and not the 622?


Yes.. it could. HD quality is all over the map in terms of orginal source material so it is hard to say if it is a encoding issue, 622, or original source. If it seems to be tied to specific programs I would lean more torwards orginal source encoding.


----------

